# Heroes season one and two coming to Blu



## mridan (Nov 15, 2006)

http://bluray.highdefdigest.com/new...ble-Header_Coming_to_Blu-ray_this_August/1659

I'll be adding this to my collection!


----------



## Earl Bonovich (Nov 15, 2005)

What is the expected price?

HD-DVD was $100 IIRC for Season 1


----------



## Mark Holtz (Mar 23, 2002)

There will be plenty of griping if the BluRay S1 doesn't contain at least the same features of HD-DVD S1.

Sigh.... since I probably won't have a HD-TV until 2010... and same with a BluRay player.... doesn't really matter now....

Anyone got a list of "Whats out on HD-DVD, and when it's expected to come out on BluRay"?


----------

